# LED HOTKEY Keyboard



## UK014907 (Sep 2, 2005)

I recently had some PC problems and as a result of the corrective action, I was advised that I should download some software to keep my PC safe for future activities. I downloaded SNOOPFREE Privacy tool. I noticed last night that I now get a new task opening at PC startup called LED HOTKEY Keyboard. I try to open this and there is nothin there. The symbol for the task is the same as my wireless keyboard. Do I am a problem here or is this normal?

When i open SNOOP Privacy software I have seen a a number of messages regarding programs detected. 2 related to my wireless keyboard but another appeared this morning that I had no knowledge of.

So, is the LED HOTKEY Keyboard a legitimate occurrence?

Am I correct in denying access to other programs? 

Thanks for your help

Steve


----------

